# Is BPS really a factor?



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

As the title says.. I'm having issues getting my Indicator to 30ppm with 2-3 bubbles per sec in my 10 gal.. Its either my glass diffuser's cheap, or the indicator is reading it wrong.

Originally I had the Co2 kick in a hour before lights and @ 2-3 bubbles per sec but it was taking 2-3 hours just for the indicator to turn greenish blue. So whats the deal? I'm now having to kick up the bubbles to like 6 per sec for the diffuser to kick out a lot of co2. 

Whats the deal?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you set up your drop checker with 4DKH water? If not, hard water won't ever get lime green/yellow. Those ceramic diffusers work as long as you keep them clean. (I read somewhere about using hydrogen peroxide)

4DKH is the standard water that people use for their drop checkers. You can buy it online or make your own with distilled water and baking soda(i think?). I took out the guess work and just bought the stuff.

If that isn't your problem, maybe you need some more circulation. If the water isn't getting "mixed" well, then you won't be getting a very accurate reading.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup its your indicator. I only run 1-2 at the most in my 29 gallon and am able to reach 30ppm no problem. A good way to test is do a simple Ph test, 30ppm should put you right around 6.8 ish. A Ph controller is a good idea also.


----------



## mary12 (May 3, 2012)

A variety of human cells and biological fluids have been shown to produce or contain insulin-like growth factor specific binding proteins .



Lotto Lørdag


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh cool, thanks spammer for that useless information


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

grogan said:


> Oh cool, thanks spammer for that useless information




lmao


----------

